# 15 second horror



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

So yeah. If ya got 15 seconds.
https://boingboing.net/2017/12/31/15-seconds-of-terror.html?utm_source=moreatbb&utm_medium=nextpost&utm_campaign=nextpostthumbnails


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Ohhhh I liked this. I hadn't heard of the 15 Second Horror Film contest before. The winner "Emma" was seriously creepy.   I binge watched them...and yes it amused me to say that.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What fun!


----------

